# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  открытие больших файлов

## Sergiko

Нужны альтернативы некоторым программам....Посоветуйте файловый менеджер, только не тотал командер, так же интересует утилита для более грамотного копирования на своем компе и программа для открытия большого локального pst файла, так как родная программа виснет намертво при обращении к серверу.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

